# Abbotsford Airshow pictures



## Bustedwing (Jan 9, 2018)

These are some pictures I scanned that I took at the Airshow. I used to go every year, though not so much lately, crowds heat and long traffic jams are less appealing to me as I age. These pictures were from mid 70s to early 80s. Over the years I have seen some amazing planes fly. Avro Vulcan, SR-71, B-52, B1-B. Russian planes, all flew here for the first time in N America, An-124, An-74, An-225, Mig29, Su 27. The year of Expo 86 was probably the best year because we had planes from everywhere. I even got my then Girlfriend a free trip on the Concorde but that's another story. Always lots of Warbirds though it seems less and less each year. The best one was seeing the only N American based Lancaster do a flight demo, so many other planes to list. Enjoy the pictures, they're not too good but interesting.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2018)

Great stuff.
Unfortunately, I lost nearly all of my older transparencies, taken in the 1970's, 80's and 90's, due to fire damage, so good to see some stuff from years passed.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2018)

Very nice. Though I lived a short ways up the coast in the way back when, I never took the opportunity to go to the airshow. Used to see the Neptune all the time as Comox was across the straight.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2018)

This might make a good thread topic. Jeff has his own but maybe we should start a communal one. I think I have some old, really crappy pics from the 70's somewhere.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2018)

Love that Argus. Okay the Vulcan and voodoos are pretty sweet too. Nice set and if you have more please feel free to share.

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (Jan 9, 2018)

These aren't really airshow pictures. This was at Pat Bay Airport near Victoria. I think I posted these here years ago but can't find them. I flipped when I saw the He 111 even after I noticed the engines were upside down. I got to take my son and daughter inside both which was an absolute thrill, closest I'll ever get to being inside an actual Luftwaffe plane ! I was choked when I later found out it crashed killing both pilots, so sad and such a waste ! I had a bunch of more pictures of the interiors of both but they got water spilled on them and wiped out. DAM ! That's me and my son in front of the Heinkel.........or Casa.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2018)

I have pics somewhere of that Casa when it was in Calgary, probably on the same tour. Let me know if you want me to post them, though I'm having trouble with my scanner.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I have pics somewhere of that Casa when it was in Calgary, probably on the same tour. Let me know if you want me to post them, though I'm having trouble with my scanner.


Well, I think I can speak for the rest of us here when I say.....POST THEM.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2018)

Yep, get them posted !
great pics BW.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2018)

OK. Windows updates cause havoc on the scanner for some reason and it wasn't working yesterday. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2018)

Here we go. Couldn't use the wireless scanning feature on my scanner so hooked it up via USB and got it going. Here are the few pics I took of this Casa 2.111 when it visited Calgary in 1998 with B-17 Sentimental Journey:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (Jan 10, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> I have pics somewhere of that Casa when it was in Calgary, probably on the same tour. Let me know if you want me to post them, though I'm having trouble with my scanner.


If you can without much trouble that would be great. I took a ton of pictures inside both planes some I scanned onto my old computer that went bumhooly and I know I posted some somewhere but can't remember where. The prints got soaked with water. Still have the negatives though............some where.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2018)

Bustedwing said:


> If you can without much trouble that would be great. I took a ton of pictures inside both planes some I scanned onto my old computer that went bumhooly and I know I posted some somewhere but can't remember where. The prints got soaked with water. Still have the negatives though............some where.



Ummmm...posted this morning above your post.


----------

